# Nina says she hit her " abb-baa-baa button..



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

LoL,she is too funny but I'm glad she's alright and back to running!.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes thanks to you and the arnica. That stuff did wonders! But really folks- what is a abb-baa-baa button? LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is funny. I have never heard of a abb-baa-baa button. But it does sound serious.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohhhhh for sure- she said it was very serious when you hit your 'abb-baa-baa bub bun" ( button?) Oh and she implied that peanut butter toast fixes it too... Giving daily of course so it doesn't come back... LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Borzoi are so funny!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea but I am thinking the abb-baa-baa button is the ( not) funny bone.. LOL.. ( no- I do not dote on my dogs- what makes people think that??? LOL)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ah, we're alike  How could you not spoil those little needle nosed doe eyed cuties???? Here's my spoiled houndie:










"Please Mom? I'm starving! No one ever feeds me!"










Oh, the shame (shhh, I secretly like it!)


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL- THOSE ARE GREAT! How Priceless!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh no, poor Nina! I haven't heard of anyone else hurting their Abb-Baa-Baa Buttons before... sounds like something that sheep get more often than dogs! 

Glad that she's back to her old self now.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL- sheep???? LOL.. Ohhhhhhh I see! LOL


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sheesh ACC - It's a wonder he doesn't run away from home.:doh: Looks a bit like Elton John don't you think?
Mine NEVER get dressed up and made to wear someting they shouldn't.
I'll find a picture of Tramp later. He was decked out in pink long johns (top and bottom) and a flannel nightgown at one time.:doh: I couldn't find dog clothes that were big enough! He tried to run way, but he was quite old and moved really slow so I caught him before he could complain to the neighbors..:










I don't know what a abb baa baa button is or where it is for that matter.
Poor little baby. Peanut butter toast is definitely in order.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Funny! I wonder if she got stung by a bee or something...Benadryl 1 per every 25 pounds would help for a sting...

I'll ask Tailer where his "ABB-ba--baaaa Button" is located! I'll get back to you, K? Glad she is Ok...


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea we had our hands allllll over her! I did not even know our little girl was capable of such drama! LOL


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh those pictures are priceless! Look at how clearly you can see her collar...so NOT used to that with the golden's! And that COSTUME!! so fitting!!


----------

